# Game thread: Cavs vs. Blazers



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

39-35 at the moment.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Still 39-35. No scoring at all during this timeout.

barfo


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Once we get Miles back, we will a pretty decent team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We are getting mugged on the boards and no calls.

Good half though.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah been a pretty good game so far


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

we are up and thats all that counts even if we have to do it lookin bad


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

funny, no scoring during half-time either. i think this team needs to start working on their time managment skills, i know for sure if nothing positive happens during half-time i'm off the wagon!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

someone deny Big Z the ball PLEASE!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

the game is slipping now...we lost


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I <3 Bassy


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so far, all 3 PG's are playing good. I'm a little dissapointed in the 1-5 shooting, but 1 of those was at the end of a 24 second shot, and there was that layin that should've gone in.

Blakes playing steady (as usual) and Jack's shooting good. Telfairs not playing bad.

Overall, I say we have to trade one of them, because having 3 good PG's is a bad idea (especially when one can play SG).

:angel:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

dwood615 said:


> the game is slipping now...we lost


explain to me how you came to that conclusion?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Pretty entertaining game. Theo is taking it to them. We're moving and passing the ball. Keep that up and we just might win. Just get out on D!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

OntheRocks said:


> explain to me how you came to that conclusion?



i was being sarcastic


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sideshow Bob. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Get Viktor in there. We need ball movement.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Theo isn't who I want shooting FTs, but at least we are moving towards the basket. Dang, first a brick. Made one!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What hustle by Ruben! What a stupid shot by DIxon. Why are we just standing with the ball?? Dang, another brick! Missed both!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sometimes I'd rather them run the play and not let them set up the D, but they got back pretty well and we haven't done anything good in the last few plays.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't see why Blake doesn't at least put a hand up when someones going to shoot it?


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Theo is the man, great defense on lebron to get the charge call this late in the game


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I don't see why Blake doesn't at least put a hand up when someones going to shoot it?


Ive noticed his D isn't that stellar (not enough better than telfairs, and worse than jacks).

BTW, did anyone notice how ruben didn't even contest LeBrons' 3 earlier?

for all rubens "defensive ability", he has a lot of stupid lapses on defense. and offense.

hell, he just has a lot of stupid lapses period. maybe he's just stupid.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> Ive noticed his D isn't that stellar (not enough better than telfairs, and worse than jacks).
> 
> BTW, did anyone notice how ruben didn't even contest LeBrons' 3 earlier?
> 
> ...


So many times a player will just watch the opponent shoot instead of getting a hand up. Like they are conceding it. If it goes in it goes in if it doesn't it doesn't. I don't want them to run out and hit them, but at leat threaten and put up a hand!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What was that? Not even burning clock for a air shot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Ruben!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ALRIGHT!!! GREAT WIN!! 

Got scary at the end but good D on the last shot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they almost won in spite of themselves.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> they almost won in spite of themselves.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Crazy to think we are actually on a 3 game winning streak, just imagine if the "Punisher" was with us on this stretch


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

go for 4 in a row by beatin the raps


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice seeing the other team afraid to take the shot at the end.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

dwood615 said:


> go for 4 in a row by beatin the raps



It's already done baby! The real question is, when will we lose again? Can anyone say D-Y-N-A-S-T-Y?? Oh yeah! We are red, hot, and rollin'!

Lebron, big-Z, and Side-show-Bob (thanks Mike Rice) can't stop us! We are legit! OOOOOOOOohhhhh Yeah!






Seriously, though... Great win I'm not one for complimenting Nate, but I like his rotation right now.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> ...BTW, did anyone notice how ruben didn't even contest LeBrons' 3 earlier?
> 
> for all rubens "defensive ability", he has a lot of stupid lapses on defense. and offense.
> 
> hell, he just has a lot of stupid lapses period. maybe he's just stupid.


Sometimes, the most difficult shot to make is an uncontested shot, especially if you are expecting to be defended. You instinctively brace for impact and when it doesn't come you end up off balance. Works even better when the offensive player is tired and his shots are falling short.

Lebron scored about 8 of his 29 points with Ruben guarding him and we won the game.

Maybe he's a genius. :wiz:


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Sometimes, "ugly" wins like this are good for a team - it builds character, since you have to scrap to win when your shots are not going down.

I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I saw Blake on James at the begining. No chance at all... but, atleast Blake nailed his first 3 shots as well.

As for the PGs, Blake & Jack were decent. I was not impressed with Telfair.

Dixon had an off night, but atleast hit that big "3" near the end.

Overall, a good win.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Radio announcers during the second half said something about Ilgauskas threatening the Blazers at halftime? I didn't really catch enough of it to tell if they were making a joke or were serious. Anyone hear that?

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

They didn't play good enough offense to win the game, but this is one you can say the Blazers really won with defense.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The lineup we'll concievably use when Miles comes back hasn't been used once this season.

Blake
Dixon
Miles
Randolph
Pryzbilla

Should be interesting to see how they do together in February.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Samuel said:


> The lineup we'll concievably use when Miles comes back hasn't been used once this season.
> 
> Blake
> Dixon
> ...


The SF position has been a revolving door in Darius's absence, so maybe it will bring some consistency to the position. 

If Sergie and Martel do well in the NBDL, the Blazers could theoretically send Viktor down to make sure Ruben gets his minutes and all (and because Travis can't do down to the NBDL, IIRC).


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

barfo said:


> Radio announcers during the second half said something about Ilgauskas threatening the Blazers at halftime? I didn't really catch enough of it to tell if they were making a joke or were serious. Anyone hear that?
> 
> barfo


Yeah...just an empty threat about how he was gonna go 10 for 11 from the field and 7 of 7 at the line to score 27 points, grab 4 rebounds, a block and an assist before he fouled out.

Or something like that.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

If Big Z hadn't fouled out, methinks Cleveland would have forced overtime with one of their final possessions.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> If Big Z hadn't fouled out, methinks Cleveland would have forced overtime with one of their final possessions.


Good thing we took it to him forcing him to foul out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> The lineup we'll concievably use when Miles comes back hasn't been used once this season.
> 
> Blake
> Dixon
> ...


Who's going to lose a lot of mins when Miles retuns, Ruben or Viktor? Hate to see either one lose mins, but both are going to and one may lose a lot of mins. I'd hate Viktor to lose many. And what about Outlaw? He'll probably not get many mins again. If we go more with youth then Ruben isn't going to get many mins.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

mgb said:


> Who's going to lose a lot of mins when Miles retuns, Ruben or Viktor? Hate to see either one lose mins, but both are going to and one may lose a lot of mins. I'd hate Viktor to lose many. And what about Outlaw? He'll probably not get many mins again. If we go more with youth then Ruben isn't going to get many mins.


I don't think Nate is as much about playing the young'ns as Nash is. He'll keep playing Ruben (with Viktor as a third option, most likely). As for Travis, it's either the end of the bench or maybe (and this is a huge maybe) a trade at the deadline.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> I don't think Nate is as much about playing the young'ns as Nash is. He'll keep playing Ruben (with Viktor as a third option, most likely). As for Travis, it's either the end of the bench or maybe (and this is a huge maybe) a trade at the deadline.


I figure that Travis will go back to the bench, but I like Viktor a lot. I don't know which I'd go with first him or Ruben.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

What a difference between LeBron and Kobe. 

LeBron gives credit to Ruben for playing tough defense; Kobe says "Is that a serious question? Zero."

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> I figure that Travis will go back to the bench, but I like Viktor a lot. I don't know which I'd go with first him or Ruben.


I sort of hope Miles doesn't come back anytime soon. Is that wrong? Maybe I should be a Pistons fan? I just don't see Miles making the team better, even though he is individually a better player than Viktor or Ruben.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> What a difference between LeBron and Kobe.
> 
> LeBron gives credit to Ruben for playing tough defense; Kobe says "Is that a serious question? Zero."
> 
> barfo


One player I respect, one I don't.


----------



## ArenasOwnsAll (Jan 14, 2006)

thats lebrons weakness...he is too nice. thats why kobe is better unfortunately.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hard to respect Lebron after his antics following his first half dunk. It wasn't even an impressive dunk - the lane was wide open. Yet for some reason he poses for the crowd, then stares up at the big screen to see the replay. Pathetic.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ArenasOwnsAll said:


> thats lebrons weakness...he is too nice. thats why kobe is better unfortunately.


Disagree - I think Kobe is better because he has way more experience. I think LeBron is probably better
than Kobe was at this point in Kobe's career. 

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> I sort of hope Miles doesn't come back anytime soon. Is that wrong? Maybe I should be a Pistons fan? I just don't see Miles making the team better, even though he is individually a better player than Viktor or Ruben.
> 
> barfo


Well that is the big question. Does he make us better or does he distrupt team chemistry when he comes back. We have a little while before we find out and he might come off the bench at first like Telfair is doing. He may surprise you and improve us as a team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> Hard to respect Lebron after his antics following his first half dunk. It wasn't even an impressive dunk - the lane was wide open. Yet for some reason he poses for the crowd, then stares up at the big screen to see the replay. Pathetic.


At least he gives credit when it's deserved.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

barfo said:


> Disagree - I think Kobe is better because he has way more experience. I think LeBron is probably better than Kobe was at this point in Kobe's career.
> 
> barfo


Having looked at some stats now, I'll revise this to say that LeBron is absolutely better than Kobe was at this point in Kobe's career. In fact, LeBron has statistically caught up with Kobe already, and is arguably ahead at this point.

barfo


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Just wanted to congratulate the Blazers on a great game. This is why I watch the NBA, to see two teams battle it out to the end. I wish I could have seen Lebron James play for the first time in person but I guess it will have to wait until next season.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Just wanted to congratulate the Blazers on a great game. This is why I watch the NBA, to see two teams battle it out to the end. I wish I could have seen Lebron James play for the first time in person but I guess it will have to wait until next season.


Didn't the Pistons play tonight :laugh:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Just wanted to congratulate the Blazers on a great game. This is why I watch the NBA, to see two teams battle it out to the end. I wish I could have seen Lebron James play for the first time in person but I guess it will have to wait until next season.


Alright, this whole "jumping ship to the Pistons" joke has finally run its course.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Oregonian said:


> The Blazers spent Saturday’s practice going over a gameplan that would have point guard Steve Blake guard James and small forward Viktor Khryapa guard Snow, the Cavaliers’ point guard.


Maybe this is just hindsight, but that sounds like an extremely stupid game plan, doesn't it?

barfo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I still think it's a little early to give up on Outlaw. As Athletic freaks go, he's still up there, and if he gains confidence... who knows? I say resign him on the cheap and hope for defensive improvement and some agression attacking the basket.

If we spin him off now, some other team will pick him up as if he were coming out of college.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I still think it's a little early to give up on Outlaw. As Athletic freaks go, he's still up there, and if he gains confidence... who knows? I say resign him on the cheap and hope for defensive improvement and some agression attacking the basket.
> 
> If we spin him off now, some other team will pick him up as if he were coming out of college.


I'm not saying give up hope on him. I just don't see how he'll get a lot of mins when Miles comes back.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Stupid newspaper (bay area) kept talking about how "depleted" by injury the Cavs were. Earth to San Francisco _Chronicle_: the Blazers have been and still are "depleted" by injury, you never used that to rationalize Portland losses.

Got to ask, who is big show Bob?

I also agree that James is ahead of where Bryant was at this point in his career. But there is one difference: at the end, James passed the ball to Snow for the potential game tying shot. Bryant did not. Both a strength and a weakness; Bryant recoginzes himself as a better shooter, but also fails to pass when he should. James passed when he probably should not have. Recall Jordan, who did not hesitate to take the shot but when he was triple teamed knew that someone else was wide open and passed to them.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

crandc said:


> Stupid newspaper (bay area) kept talking about how "depleted" by injury the Cavs were. Earth to San Francisco _Chronicle_: the Blazers have been and still are "depleted" by injury, you never used that to rationalize Portland losses.
> 
> Got to ask, who is big show Bob?
> 
> I also agree that James is ahead of where Bryant was at this point in his career. But there is one difference: at the end, James passed the ball to Snow for the potential game tying shot. Bryant did not. Both a strength and a weakness; Bryant recoginzes himself as a better shooter, but also fails to pass when he should. James passed when he probably should not have. Recall Jordan, who did not hesitate to take the shot but when he was triple teamed knew that someone else was wide open and passed to them.


*Sideshow* Bob from the popular TV show the Simpsons...
<IMG SRC="http://images.zap2it.com/20050728/sideshowbob_thesimpsons_240.jpg" ALT="Anderson Varejao" WIDTH=150 HEIGHT=200 BORDER=0 ALIGN=CENTER><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/anderson_varejao.jpg" ALT="Sideshow Bob" WIDTH=150 HEIGHT=200 BORDER=0 ALIGN=CENTER>
hope that helps!


----------

